# The dream did come true - Kipto Tog (Nov 11)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

“The dream came true”

Typo on the title - I meant Nov 19 not 11

I was ready again. The truck was loaded and I went straight to Kiptopeke State Park, VA.
I launched around 9:25am. It was a perfect day. It was warm (40-55F). The wind was gently blowing. And the current almost stopped during the low tide. And I was the only one at the Concrete Ships.

I checked two holes for the tog bites for 5 minutes each. I felt a tog bite at the third hole. There, I was limited out within 20 minutes. I landed 4 tog, and they were all keepers at 15-17 inch. 
I usually don’t do Catch and Release. But I did one to take a good video of tog-fishing.

After the fifth tog, I came back to the shore and took more video of how I prepare a blue crab for bait. 
I made the video for kayak-anglers who wanted to fish for tog but never did. The video is little long because I put some tog-fishing tips and scenes (one was uncut) that can, hopefully, accurately present how the tog fishing is done at the Concrete Ships.

I used blue crab for bait because blue crab are always available for me. The water temp was 55F. It went down by only 2F for 10 days. I think Tog will be there next weekend (Nov 26)


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9Yezh9qyLrc?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="800" height="480">

Joe


----------



## RetroYellow (Jul 21, 2006)

Great video; thanks for sharing! Glad to see you had a nice, productive trip. A limit of tog is definitely worth the drive from NoVA.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Pretty work
JAM


----------



## gjmac23 (Apr 5, 2011)

Awesome report. Very detailed on what the hell u need to do to catch these babies. Thank you! Good job!


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Great report. Nobody will ever accuse you of keeping secrets.


----------



## tuggitog (Jan 22, 2010)

Great job!!!
Next time I'd love to join you. Just not 26th...lol


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Great Video!

I've always wondered about fishing there....


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

tuggitog said:


> Great job!!!
> Next time I'd love to join you. Just not 26th...lol


I am planning to hit Kipto, or Norfolk area on Dec 3. I am bringing Crab to see if tog still bite. But I am hoping eel is available at that time for striper. There are many backup places down there in case of the bad weather.

joe


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Loved the chumming technique!


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

cool, i guess now i dont need to make the next dvd on tog fishing.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

kayak kevin said:


> cool, i guess now i dont need to make the next dvd on tog fishing.


Thanks for teaching tog-fishing to us, Michael and me. On April 9, this year, you confirmed that our rods were good enough, and taught us tog fising in detail. The detailed instructions in person were very helpful because we didn't quite understood when we read the instructions on the internet. You suggested us bring 2 dozens of blue crab in addition to fiddler crab. That day we caught all tog on cut blue crab not fiddler crab. Somehow, We had better luck with blue crab since

Joe


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------

